# Worried about my Paloma



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

I rescued Paloma when she was 7 days old and "released" her last summer. She's resided happily on my balcony since. I posted awhile ago when I was worried because I had attracted a flock to my balcony by feeding Paloma. (I didn't mind the flock, but I'm in an apartment complex where they poison the pigeons if too many come around.) I started feeding Paloma only at night, and that seemed to take care of the problem. 

I'm really worried again, though. Paloma has had two sets of babies this summer (I've removed and replaced the eggs since then). The 2nd set is still around. Recently, two other sets of youngster (including a beautiful white pair) started hanging out on and sleeping on my balcony. I only feed when all the others are gone and just Paloma is around. She stands outside my window and pecks on the glass until I feed her. The others keep coming back though - I think they think they've found a nice safe place to hang out. The thing is, it's not safe at all. My neighbors will complain, and they'll get poisoned. I tried putting up a fake owl - it doesn't help. 

I can't keep Paloma inside my apartment. Should I find someone to take Paloma so she doesn't eventually get poisoned...and so she doesn't keep "bringing home" a flock? What about her mate? What about all the youngsters? I'm really worried. I don't even know how I'd go about catching Paloma these days...she's only mildly tame anymore.

I guess I shouldn't have let any of the eggs hatch. Had I known this would have been an issue, I would have tried to do something like take her to a rehaber rather than releasing her myself. I guess I didn't think it through very well. And I got attached to her...


----------



## pigeonwriter (Jul 13, 2009)

I am a bit shocked to hear about the poisoning - I thought even in the US there are laws which forbid those actions. I know that is is forbidden in New York!
I see only one solution to your problem - even if this hurts - to chase them away for their own sake and stopping feeding Paloma. This would be the most difficult part for you to do.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah...unfortunately it's plenty legal to poison pigeons here in Colorado. They use poisoned corn. It's really sad. I decided to try and catch as many of them as I can and relocate them. I found a rehaber who will take Paloma and put her with a group of young pigeons that they're preparing for release. I can relocate the flock to the same site they'll release her. Does anybody know how far pigeons have to be relocated to not come back to their home?

Anybody have any luck catching pigeons? It looks like it will be fairly simple for at least a few of them. They're already eating out of a crate...I'll just have to close the door. I can't catch them all at once though and wonder if the others will pick up on things and be harder to catch. Appreciate any ideas.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Be patient! I believe as long as you put food in that crate they will eventually go after it.

Good luck and thank you for being so caring.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, I have three in a crate tonight - a sib pair and 1/2 a sib pair. I'm hoping to catch the other sibling tonight so I can release these 4 together. That would leave Paloma and her mate and one other sib pair for me to catch and relocate. I feel so bad trapping them - they get so frantic at first...and it takes everything I have not to release them. They'll get their freedom in the morning


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I feel your dilemma, but you are doing the right thing. I saw her picture last night, and she looks adorable.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Where will you release them where they won't come back?


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

I was actually just getting ready to post a question about that...I have no idea. The ones I've caught so far are all young - will that make them less likely to come back? How far do I need to take them? Eventually I'm going to have to figure out what to do with Paloma and her mate - they're both over a year old. I haven't tried to capture them yet. I really don't want them to get poisoned!! Any ideas??


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Feather said:


> I feel your dilemma, but you are doing the right thing. I saw her picture last night, and she looks adorable.


Thank you - I appreciate your moral support. Any ideas how far I'd have to release them so they don't come back?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I've had ferals come back over 150 miles...these may not but I suspect they will. Can you think of anyone that would keep them in for a while?


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Charis said:


> I've had ferals come back over 150 miles...these may not but I suspect they will. Can you think of anyone that would keep them in for a while?


I could check with some of the wildlife rehab centers out here, but I don't know anybody who actually just keeps pigeons. Do you know of any members from Colorado? I'll drive as far as I have to...but I do have to be to work by 7p!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know of anyone. How about an animal friendly friend that has a garage they don't use?


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Hmmm, most of my friends tend to live in apts. I have a garage, but that wouldn't help relocate them...I could see if my mom would take them - she lives 3 hrs away in rural Colorado, and she would feed them. Maybe that would keep them there.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Your mom's place might work if she could keep them in for a while.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't recall every seeing any pigeons out there...does that mean it's not a good environment for them? It's very dry...out in the middle of nowhere, a town of about 700 people. I mean, she'd feed them so it would be a little different.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If she would feed them...it beats getting poisioned. Or...you could keep them in your garage until after the poisioning is over. It's just a matter of time before they do it again though.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, I just talked to my mom...I guess there are pigeons nearby, and she says people shoot them and eat them. That doesn't make me feel very good about taking them there. I'll see what some of the wildlife centers have to say in the morning.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hold it already...we have a new member named Coyotejack?
He's in Colorado and he's wanting pigeons. let's see if we can find his contact info.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here it is...
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=15753
Go into his contact information and send him an email, not a private message.


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you! I'll contact him...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I just sent you his email address.


----------

